# 2015 Goals



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what are your goals for your homestead this year.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Selfishly putting up stores, for the other people we'll need to protect our own.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Surviving til 2016!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

Bigger garden, more animals, better infrastructure. I think that about covers everything on a homestead


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Whew....it's gonna be a busy year !

In order of hoping to get them done:

Get 2 more of my firewood sheds finished (got the shells done over the holiday period, need to get them painted as soon as we get a day/two that is warm and dry enough, then get the metal on the roofs) and filled. Goal by mid summer is 12 cords of wood between the 4 sheds.

Get the new oak doors done on the house interior I've been promising my wife for several years now, and some other wood work in the house. (oak on the stairs to replace the 30yo carpet).

Early snow this year took out a huge red oak, and damaged my small fuel shed (two tanks on stands, plus some storage for oils/etc). I ended up taking everything out, and knocking the shed down, but I need to replace it for a place to store my bulk fuel tanks. Couple week project, but needs to be warm enough to pour a 10x12 concrete slab (last one was gravel floor).

Build a new pig lot in the upper part of my pasture. Area I've been keeping 2-3 feeder pigs per year is too small, they wear out what green I get planted too soon, so I'm wanting to expand that to about an acre size lot. I'll move the existing house to the lot, so that won't be too big a deal, but need to pipe a water source, and finish some good fence for them.

Finish a fence I started last fall down on the front. Got the posts in and the field wire strung this past summer, now I'll add 3 5/4x6" white oak boards and get a couple coats of red paint sprayed on them.

Combined with the normal gardening/mowing/haying/etc, this ought to put me into mid summer.

Then I'd like to tackle my sawmill area. Plan to build two new buildings...one for the mill itself in a better location, now that I've had 20 years to study the situation (threw up a quick shed to start with when I bought the mill in 1991, and can now see the error of my ways). Second shed will be a new lumber/equipment storage shed. I'd like a couple of 20' wide bays to make it easy to store longer lumber, so I'm thinking a 40' wide x 16 to 20' deep 3 sided shed with enough clearance in height that the top rack of my pallet forks on the tractor won't hit ANYTHING....that being in the 12' range.

That will take me about 2 months, again, fitting in the normal stuff that has to be done, so I'm up to mid fall.

IF I have time, I'd like to start the 'guest cabin' I've been wanting to build. Something like 24'x28', story/half on a full basement. I'd like to get the basement dug out and the foundation laid this fall, then start the cabin next spring with a fall completion date.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Fix up my house, sell my house, buy a bigger property further west- Hopefully by spring (haha yeah right). 

Get some pigs, plant a garden, get some chickens- hopefully by summer.

Have a baby end of summer. (that will happen regardless of other goals! lol)

Not planning a thing past the baby because that would be totally unrealistic- as compared to my other completely rational ones!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

#1 for me is the root cellar...gathering materials for it so when conditions are correct i can get busy with it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The Retirement Home (that is the smaller house we are moving to) has what appears to be a root cellar. At least, I plan on using it that way. My plan over the next couple of years is to create an edible garden. I lost 3 baby hazelnut bushes, but this fall planted 3 (taller) more and have 3 more to plant when I can. I&#8217;m also planning to plant a couple of Concord grapes along the back property line so I&#8217;ll have the nuts and grapes creating an edible boundary. I also plan to espeliar an apricot tree at the side of the house, facing east. If I can root a cutting or two from my high bush cranberry bushes I&#8217;d like to throw those into the mix as well.


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Not entirely homestead related, but wife and I trying to become debt free. This will allow us to focus more monetary resources to the homestead in the following years. 

Going to be adding some more raised bed gardens this year also. Get earlier start on firewood cutting, so it doesn't interfere with the hunting season in 2015.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

The biggest thing we do this year will be paying our mortgage off in Feb!!!!!! This will free up a lot of dollars for homestead improvements.

Expanding garden in the works. Hopes to add feeder lambs and a couple of pigs if I can find a decent source. Keeping ahead of the orchard work is on the list and always keeping up with the beekeeping chores.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

1. Get Orchard started

2. Finish ceiling in cabin

WWW


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Try to add more to my solar power, at this point it provides about 65% of power. Medicinal herb garden and small greenhouse. 

A goal that may not come to fruition this year but less work related travel.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to finish my many started or half finished projects! I have way too many of them to list, but it's enough to keep me busy all year.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maura, I'm curious as to what you are calling "hazelnut *'bushes'*". Are these not trees? Also, I'd like to know where you found "apricot" trees that have fruit growing on the branches instead of the tips so they could be turned into an espeliar. Will you share this information please?

This year for me is to continue what I started learning last year, i.e. how to survive alone. I have several projects I didn't get to last year that need some attention, i.e. my raised beds & roofing; so hoping to attend to these in 2015. Will, also, be learning how to keep my acreage mowed without losing my balance...using a DR Field & Brush Mower. 

Last summer I planted some apple trees for the purpose of preparing a live espalier fence; so will be watching those and tending to them as the need arises. They are in an area where the deer like to frequent so I put up some double fencing around them hoping this will deter those deer.

I also had my wonderful plumber give me an estimate as to how much it would cost me for him to put running water (with long-hosed sprayer) in my processing center; and it does sound doable; so this may get done before I need it again next fall.

Above all, my priority for 2015 is to read the Scriptures from beginning thru the end (old and new testaments) as I've never taken the time to do this. Most of my readings have been researching various subjects. I'm already finding this rewarding and, though I'm having to fight my need to be the workaholic I have always been, I shall get it done.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Organizing the preps, cleaning out the house and getting ready to move hopefully the end of summer. 

Building a few more garden spots. I'm planting this year and if we move, we move. But if we don't I want those fresh veggies!

I would like to get quail for the backyard.

And continue on the road to good health!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hazelnuts come in shrub and tree form. I've got the shrub form.

I've got many many little projects and some big ones that I hope to accomplish this year. Probably won't get too many done but only time will tell.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Expanding the garden area, complete fencing for pigs, complete the berms for the permaculture type stuff we are doing to help us with water in the summer. We are stunned at how quickly collecting the water in the berms and letting it drift down the hill we are on has helped with the soil and water. Planting more blueberry bushes and expanding the grapes in a huge way. Working on more asparagus and, of course, the root cellar that should have been first, but seems overwhelming to us at the moment!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

get My dh in the habit of saving and not spending. I have been working on that for 20 years.
finish barn, and mudroom. put on new garage.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would love to get some fruit trees- 
and declutter so I can organize better- I consider what we do urban/rural homesteading- 
so I have a 3/4 acre with a 3 brdm ranch- finished downstairs- 
we garden and all the preserving- 
we are almost dependent-free from our faucet water for drinking- we get from a spring now-


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

4 strawberry towers holding 100 plants each, 4 cucumber towers that should take care of my pickles. More peppers in the cukes spot. Vertical lettuce garden. A couple of worm bins, and either quail, or a couple chickens for eggs during summer and meat during winter. Sunflowers to replace a flower bed. I live in the city, have to be conspicuous. Lemmon grass in pots, and some new tea bushes along with more herbs for tea. Maybe a new smoker too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

myheaven said:


> get My dh in the habit of saving and not spending. I have been working on that for 20 years.


Good luck with that. I've been trying for 30 years. Ain't happened yet. He's not allowed to retire because of it.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Considering I'm not quite homesteading and only have a small place to container garden, I think my main goal is to start saving up for my own piece of Gods green earth! But since I won't be moving out to the country any time soon I guess I will have to get better at container and square foot gardening. 
I would like to grow enough medicinal and culinary herbs for teas, seasoning and tinctures this year as I am out of what I grew last year and can't believe how expensive those simple basics are at the store!
I would like to grow more of our veggies. A realistic goal is maybe a third to half of what we eat fresh. This year I barley made s dent in the salad bowl, lol. 
I really wish I could find a herd share where I could keep a goat or cow and share the work of feeding and milking it. The only shares I can find for raw milk are 10-15 a gallon so I haven't been making cheese or yogurt from raw milk since I've moved. 
I would like to pick up a new hobby like sewing or spinning but am not sure the investment inn the equipment would be worth it. If I keep spending money on hobbies I will have less to pay off debts and save up for the future. But then again it would be w priceless skill to teach my kids...
I also want to try guerilla orchard planting just for the fun of it. It's planting like fruit or nut trees on public land and surrounding the few feet surrounding it with herbs and leafy greens.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We moved last year to a small place that only has a bit over 3/4 acre. I planted 6 dwarf fruit trees and rhubarb then. We will put in a garden this year, and continue to stock the three "ponds" with more fish. They are just the black plastic fish ponds, but you can grow some catfish in the pretty well. And I will fill all my rabbit cages and rabbit pen this year for some more meat. I have several blackberry bushes that did not bare last year, but I hope to be able to can/freeze a bunch of them this year. I do need to start a larger winter onion patch. I did plant sets last year, but they needed time to spread. Hopefully there will be enough to harvest some this year. If you use your small area of land effectively, you can actually get some food from a small area.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I need to pay closer attention.

I thought the thread title was "2015 Goats"
:facepalm:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2015)

One thing was to add 3-yr old asparagus crowns to one of my raised beds this spring..some of you know that my dh bought them for me for a Christmas present..I planted them in the beginning of November- so hope to be harvesting them in the spring.

I plan on growing mushrooms..my dh is going to cut the logs,drill the holes,inoculate them and find a good home for them on our property.

Expand the garden by several feet.

Plant more strawberries..been thinking of the rain gutter method.

Plant a few more varieties of Apple trees to add to my fruit orchard.

I will be making tinctures,salves,mosquito repellent from my own plants.

I'm going to dry my raspberry leaves,lemon balm,bee balm for homemade teas.

I have lots of wild edibles growing on our property that I would like to eat..anyone have a recipe for fiddle heads?

I have 2-new Earthboxes that I plan on growing green bell pepper's (my family loves peppers and I want a abundance of them this year..in earthboxes my green bell pepper plants go crazy...haven't had luck in my raised beds so earthboxes are my solution for now until I can better my soil.) and maybe ghost peppers in outside with a support cage..I have several Earthboxes that are in my greenhouse where they have always lived..but plants get so big that they touch the top of the roof and then fall over even with some kind of support system ..so I decided that smaller plants will grow in them like garlic.

The blackberry,raspberry bushes & grape vines should be producing a lot this year (they are 3 to 5yrs old)..I'm going to try my hand at canning juice with them.

If we don't get a late frost I should have 100's of peaches this year..I want to can them..never canned just fruit in a simple syrup.

The apple & pear trees I hope produce this year they are 4yrs old in the ground now..so hoping to see some fruit.!.!. If I get enough I will also can them for the winter months.

I have a Mulberry tree (its 3-yrs old..it has double,tripled in berries every year) that has the best tasting berries you ever want to eat..this year there will be lots of berries..I need to make something with them instead of letting the birds get to them first.. 

My son is thinking of raising quail or pheasant for a side business.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

northergardener said:


> I need to pay closer attention.
> 
> I thought the thread title was "2015 Goats"
> :facepalm:


Lol, goats are a great goal! I miss mine but 2015 that's a lot of goats!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I miss my goats, too, but I like having fruit trees, a growing garden and a lower feed bill more!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

My 2015 & 2016 plans (just starting out in an urban situation):

I have 1.5 acres and want to but another 1/4 acre tract next door that is wooded to get the trees backed from house-smashing distance in a storm, as well as take down a couple maples whose aggressive roots are closing toward the foundation.

I planted some heritage apples, but because I have to order them, I cannot afford many at a time. I have 5 trees and would like to get up to 10 along with putting in some other fruit trees like peaches and plums.

Once I get the extra lot and clear it back, there is a gully in it that I would like to turn into a small pond rather than haul in dirt to level the spot Maybe 20x20 or so, but I need to see if I can find some solar pump situation because I do not want to have to deal with electricians and city inspectors.

I am building a raised kitchen garden type bed now--I just need to get it backfilled and prepped. I would like to build another retaining wall across the wet weather creek (i.e. ditch) in my back yard just so I can plant on a level area without a bunch of erosion closer to the house to make it easier to water. 

I want to install rain barrels on my house and outbuilding but am not satisfied yet that I have found the best deals on those. I also want to try to hang gutters on the wall of the shed to build a vertical garden. Even though I have plenty of ground room, I want to keep things as close into the house as possible. The shed also is going to need a new roof, so I am contemplating trying a green roof on it, but I am not quite sure if that is the best thing to do moneywise as I just bought this house, have a mortgage, and want to do so many other things that will require more cash than I will have.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I already added a new goal which I hadn't had when this thread was started. I'm setting up containers in the terraced garden due to the problems with tree roots and voles. I spent part of today filling the containers with used rabbit bedding. Can't set the containers in place because the ground is too frozen to level them. And found that I need to retrench the drain line again because the surface water is running through the yard instead of the drain. Then I need to set stepping stones or paver blocks in the walkway at the side of the house. The path there is mulched but mulch degrades and the mud washes down the hill with the slightest rain. And then there is the metal shelving frame which I have plans of making a small greenhouse with. 

I've got to stop there. So many projects, so little time.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Well we've just started, so in order
Finish fixing the roof (it'll need replacing totaly very soon but a fix will hold it for a couple of years)
Fencing! we have none..
get the veg garden in order
Chickens and Maybe ducks
Pigs

Clear greenhouse, sort lawns redig ditches, ponds etc etc.. the list is way to long for here


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Plant more fruit trees & berries. Raise more broilers for selling. Get more layers as the Mexicans come & buy my old ones to butcher. Raise some of my wethers to butcher. Paint the outbuildings. Continue to pay down bills.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Grow more food in many different ways to see what works for me.:happy2: slaughter pigs and make lots of sausage and smoked meat. Make a smoke house.:hobbyhors


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, last year I got the garden fenced to keep the dogs and wild rabbits out (it's about 100' on each side). This year I hope to finish fencing the rest of the yard.

Also will be building a hoop house next month for hanging rabbit cages, and chicken breeding pens on the ground.

Also will be building a greenhouse, probably cattle panels and plastic (the raken house will be panels with a heavy tarp over it).

And I need to add a shed onto the hay shed for better protection for the goats. 

Then moving over to my other property (which is half a mile down the road) I want to get that all fenced and a gate on the driveway, so when I go over there to work I'll be able to take one of the dogs without having to worry about it getting hit on the road -- this house is farther away from the paved road, so we haven't had any issues with that. 

Next I'm hoping to get the septic system installed on the other property. Finances allowing, I'll either put in a new well close to the house site, or put a heavy-duty solar pump on the existing well, which is at the bottom of the property. (It will probably make more sense to just put a pump on the existing well, since I plan to use a solar pump regardless. However, the county may force us to hook up to the grid -- which will cost over $4,500 even though there's a pole and a transformer right on my property! In that case it might make more sense for now to just have another well drilled at the house site and put a regular pump on it -- I'm not sure how much the solar pump would cost, with 300' of run and 30'-50' rise. But I already have a trench down to the existing well, and the pipe to put in the trench.)

I doubt that I'll be able to get the foundation in for the new house this year, though that would be nice. I want to finish paying off the car I'm buying from my mother, though, so the foundation will probably have to wait until next year. 

Hoping to manage to keep the garden alive this year -- that's a major one, since we get no rain worthy of the name from June through at least September in a normal year. Irrigating a quarter of an acre garden on a steep slope is tricky.

Kathleen


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I planted curly willow last year when we moved to this place. I hope it will spread abundantly this year. You can make some cute willow wreaths to sell with the branches. I put it way out at the NE corner of the property, so that it wouldn't hurt areas to plant other things too much. I also want to spread my roses some more for hips too because of the Vit C content. It is kind of fun to try to figure out how to set things out in a small area to get the best yield for everything. I want to add another rabbit pen this year too. It is kind of exciting and fun like decorating a new house.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

mekasmom said:


> I planted curly willow last year when we moved to this place. I hope it will spread abundantly this year. You can make some cute willow wreaths to sell with the branches. I put it way out at the NE corner of the property, so that it wouldn't hurt areas to plant other things too much. I also want to spread my roses some more for hips too because of the Vit C content. It is kind of fun to try to figure out how to set things out in a small area to get the best yield for everything. I want to add another rabbit pen this year too. It is kind of exciting and fun like decorating a new house.


I need to find some good willows. Last year was kind of weird. Everywhere I went that had them had these insanely tall, skinny things that I felt would break off too easy. They were like 12-15 feet and the base not much more than a quarter circumference. Also need to find a few river birches. they are hard to find bought or wild in this area anymore.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I've been focusing more on my bird raising the
past year and have breeder stock to continue with
hatching and propagating the ducks, chickens, and
Game birds of interest for self meat supply and sell
excess chicks and eggs.
So, this means refurbishing and expanding their pens 
and housing. It's an interest that never left me since 
childhood raising small stock. Fits and spurts of raising
birds now I have a few in numbers worth doing some 
more with. Depends on time and energy of how far I'll
go with it....but it's still going. 

Another 'goal' on my stead is trail clearing to move around 
more in my planted half grown forest areas, provide
wildlife cover and maintain the ecosystems I like with
some limited permaculture....ie. Edible mushroom habitat
and so forth in providing wild forage.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love this thread because every year we make out a list of goals and pray over it. It reads, "give X amount, save X amount, put up 25 chickens, 2 hams, 75lbs ground beef...." I try to have 50lbs of potatoes each year (they always go bad before we use them all), etc. I know when Thanksgiving gets here, I look at my year's list to see how God helped us to complete it. We have made up our list for this year, and my husband and I will lay hands on it and pray over it tonight, then watch God supply our needs. It is just such fun to set goals then watch the Holy Spirit (paracletes) help you to achieve them. I try to set up my goal lists in sevens because seven is a perfect number with three sub-categories in each of the seven goals. I know this probably sounds "unique", but it is what I have done for years. It is fun.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the idea of setting the goals and then taking stock at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Due to physical limitations of 'old' age, start transitioning to kitchen garden raised beds. Will plant the existing (plowed) garden strictly w/ purple hull peas. 

Herbs; medicinal and culinary. Did y'all know that salad burnet tastes just like cucumber??

Start going to garage sales, thrift/resale shops more often. That's how you find the 'good' stuff. 

Hope to slow down enough to do a bit of traveling, even if only day trips or over-nighters. Gotta enjoy it before we get too old.....or dead.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Maura, I'm curious as to what you are calling "hazelnut *'bushes'*". Are these not trees? Also, I'd like to know where you found "apricot" trees that have fruit growing on the branches instead of the tips so they could be turned into an espeliar. Will you share this information please?
> 
> This year for me is to continue what I started learning last year, i.e. how to survive alone. I have several projects I didn't get to last year that need some attention, i.e. my raised beds & roofing; so hoping to attend to these in 2015. Will, also, be learning how to keep my acreage mowed without losing my balance...using a DR Field & Brush Mower.
> 
> ...


My Hazelnut are also bushes. The nuts are small,not as big as regular hazelnuts. I also have Goldcot apricots , they produce on the entire branch.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I am writing this all down now so that I won't lose my list, like I usually do, lol. Some of these projects are for me, some for hubby, and some for both of us-

1. Plant more of our existing garden
2. Expand fruit orchard and berry patch
3. Raise more laying hens and a batch of broilers
4. Set swarm traps to try to catch some feral bees- not buying packages at $110 each.
5. Clean out barn and build new chicken coop and yard
6. Extend chicken moat by at least 50'
7. Finish pantry shelving and drywall
8. Finish root cellar
9. Build stairs in barn to hayloft
10. Move jerusalem artichokes into main garden
11. Build new bed for asparagus
12. Do more foraging for chicken and guinea pig feed
13. Clear fence lines and cut firewood
14. Plant nut trees
15. Build and stock pheasant flight pen

That's a pretty good start. There are always tons of little projects to do around here, but those are the big projects. Now I must remember to check this thread periodically to see how we are progressing, lol.


----------



## willielisa (Aug 15, 2011)

Thought this said "2015 Goats" - guess where my goals are this year, lol. 

Feed the soil. Also create some swales to keep our soil from washing away. 
Plant more fruit tress, berry bushes, and permanent crops like asparagus and rhubarb. 
Fencing at least 2 more areas for goats or other livestock. 
Continue to improve our goat herd.
Delegate areas my kids can be totally responsible for.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Getting one of my goals for the year checked off as we speak. The tree company that was supposed to come Monday to take down the maples starting to overhang my house came today instead because weather is coming monday :thumb:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Elizabeth said:


> I am writing this all down now so that I won't lose my list, like I usually do, lol. Some of these projects are for me, some for hubby, and some for both of us-
> 
> 1. Plant more of our existing garden
> 2. Expand fruit orchard and berry patch
> ...


*Elizabeth*, have you checked out the monthly Prep Journal and To-Do List thread at the top of the page? A bunch of us post our goals (yearly, monthly, even daily) there and encourage each other along the way. Lots of good advice given and received and friendships nurtured along the way. Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

1. Get plumbing installed in the house.
2. Finish hooking up solar electric system.
3. Fence off at least 10 acres with electric fence.
4. Build poultry coop and pen.
5. Get chickens, ducks and turkeys started (had to leave mine in Texas.)
6. Build separate buck housing and pasture and a separate area for kids.
7. Finish the outdoor bread oven.
8. Build storm shelter/root cellar.
9. Plant small garden
10. Plant some fruit trees and grape vines.
11. Get a pond dug out for the waterfowl.

That ought to keep me busy and out of trouble.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ooooo.....outdoor bread oven. I want one of those, too!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Txsteader said:


> Ooooo.....outdoor bread oven. I want one of those, too!


Me too. Maybe we can get a group rate


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Y'all come help finish it and I will show you the "how to's"! LOL


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

Cyngbaeld your list is both inspiring and exhausting. I wish you good luck! And maybe you could make a video of how to make the bread oven.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I had never heard of hazelnut bushes. All the ones around here are trees. Interesting topic.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

1. repair flooring in master bath
2. paint house inside
3. replace kitchen door
4. repair 550 ft driveway
5. replace skirting on house
6. repair the car
7. paint porches
then have property appraised so we can sell and buy home with more level land and a water source besides the well.
We have already downsized our animals so we can afford to focus on the home for now


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

In March I am going to start drawing SS early. Feb 22 I am 62

Am building furniture to sell

otherwise I am planning more canning and I bought a slightly used Excalibur food dryer that I want to experiment with.

I will be gardening in a 30 x 82 high tunnel rather than using it for a cash crop.

I have 3 1990's Ford F150 pickups I am reconditioning. They are low miles. Also bought a low mile parts truck. I am planning to never need another vehicle.... these will give me 300-400,000 miles .... if I need to drive much in the future.... No more vehicle payments for me.... but actually I have not had vehicle payments since late 90's.

... as usual too many Irons in the fire !!!


----------



## orea (Jan 21, 2015)

My goal is to have 3 breeding pairs of rabbits, and a good number ready for the pot at any given time to reduce my grocery bills(meat is expensive!). I intend on pasture feeding except in winter when greens are scarce, they get non-gmo pellets supplemented with what forage is available then. I always had a great garden even in the city (even in winter!), but I'm on (rented)land now and have more options. I've kindly infested ever piece of land I've lived on with self seeding, or perennial food plants. 

My friend/neighbor/landlord wants to try dairy goats, so we will hopefully be setting in some fencing to help with this, and keep foxes out so we can try poultry again. I miss fresh eggs!

My larger goal is that I hope to save up enough money to buy my own land, and eventually go off grid. Might happen this year, might not. Depends on how much land I sell this year. (I'm a realtor)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Johnny Dolittle*, congrats on your retirement. I'm not old enough to draw SS yet, but I took the retirement plunge last year and haven't looked back! I, too, plan to start drawing SS at 62, should it still be there. 

*orea*, welcome to HT!


----------

